# Schutzhund club Springfield, Mo



## wolfspirit30 (Jul 6, 2013)

I just moved to Springfield, Mo for my job and I was wondering if anyone knows of a decent club in the area. I have done helper work with a few clubs to learn about the sport before I get my first working line pup. Looking to get a pup in about a year. If anyone knows of a breeder who produces good working lines with stable temperaments and health. Thanks.


----------



## CHMarkos (Jan 14, 2015)

*schutzhund club in springfield, mo*

Did you get a puppy, and if so, are you still looking for training in the area? My husband and I are longtime trainers and competitors who load up our dogs and spend winters down by Branson to escape the harsh winters back home in Wisconsin. We would welcome having some other folks to come train with us.


----------

